# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  One night - local rate for local - near airport and food a plus

## Sweetness

any suggestions?  My fiance is going to be in Mobay the day before I arrive and trying to find a cheap, safe, clean place for him to stay overnight.  He wants to greet my plane :-)

I know about Toby's, etc. but hoping for something around $50 or less that is close to food where he can walk to get some dinner and then not too far taxi ride to the airport.

Thanks for any help  :Cool:

----------


## Rob

Hotel Gloriana.... nothing fancy but a fun place to stay! You can walk to the Hip Strip and even the airport from there! Easy decision...

----------


## Sweetness

Excellent - it would be just for him.  I will ck their rates.  He has a Medical Exam Thursday all day and then I arrive 1:00 next day.  thanks!!!  soon come

----------


## Seveen

also beachview apartments . . . 

there is another place right next to doctor's cave - i think el caribe apartments? lemme see if i can find it 

relax resort is up the hill but they have a "shuttle"

ETA: Caribic House 
69 Gloucester Avenue, White Sands Beach P.O., Montego Bay, Jamaica 

right on the HIP STRIP

----------


## Sweetness

Perfect thanks - it will be for Kevin just one night - his Medical Exam is Thurs and then he will stay over night and greet me at Sangster :-)
Thanks I will ck these for sure.  

Bless

----------


## Miss Anna

Montego Garden Apartments on Queens Drive, about 4000 jmd per night. Call Clive +18768406630

----------


## Seveen

> Montego Garden Apartments on Queens Drive, about 4000 jmd per night. Call Clive +18768406630



are these the apartments near el greco and mobay club?

----------


## Miss Anna

This is how the place looks from the road



And from the yard

----------

